# OMGOMGOMGOOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG



## scotch (Feb 3, 2016)

OMG OMG OMG GUYS MOTHER 3 IS COMING TO NORTH AMERICA THERES A 95% CHANCE NOW I CAN ACTUALLY PLAY A MOTHER GAME IM CRYING OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
I CANT
PEOPLE
PEOPLE DO YOU SEE THIS
PEOPLE THE GAME WE'VE BEEN WAITING FOR
ITS COMING
IM CRYING
I CANT
I CANNOT EVEN
I HAVE LOST THE ABILITY TO CAN



ok, now that I'm calm, it is confirmed.
It is true. Several reporters have backed up Emily Rogers tweet (who originally posted it)
so get READY
OMG OMGOGMGOMGOSDJFKLDSJKLFDSJFKLJDS IKLFJDMSLJFDKSFSADL; FJKLDSA
 FSDF KLDSJF PO
DSM KLDSJ EFHC UOwheuhp inweo p
sFKLDJS FOPDSKA FKSFKL SDKF L;DSKJF,/ DKSJHDKSB PNFJKWDFIO 'EW'HIO W


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

do you need an adult


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

what's mother 3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 3, 2016)

aixoo said:


> what's mother 3



a mother of 3 hooligans


----------



## scotch (Feb 3, 2016)

taesaek said:


> do you need an adult



YES I NEED MY MOTHER

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> what's mother 3



GET OUT RN


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

That's awesome. lol I can see you can be excited for all of us. 8D


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm not a fan, but *ITS ABOUT TIME!!!* Now they need to announce a 3rd DLC pack for Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 3, 2016)

Yo now hold on, it's just a rumor. But if it's true eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Amherst (Feb 4, 2016)

this is actually v v v awesome, I have long thought I would like to play it!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

psht they better release em on 3ds as well **** wii u :c


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 4, 2016)

aixoo said:


> what's mother 3



i now hate you


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 4, 2016)

enders said:


> YES I NEED MY MOTHER


 Oh gods XD


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 4, 2016)

Where's your proof?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 4, 2016)

so if true, this means the fanbase can finally shut up, right?


----------



## Ruto (Feb 4, 2016)

If this is about the Emily Rogers tweet, it's been proven to not actually mean the release of this game is coming since she was just celebrating the game's 10th anniversary and people jumped the gun. But what do I know, it'd be nice to get the game over here since it was released on the Japanese e-shop not too long ago.
Link


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

emisenpai12 said:


> i now hate you



oh well


----------



## scotch (Feb 4, 2016)

aixoo said:


> oh well



nope im done wtih you


----------



## Aali (Feb 4, 2016)

Or you can emulate it....like everyone and their grandma did


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 4, 2016)

EVERYONE!
Lets go to the HYPE TRAIN!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 4, 2016)

I have no hype

I'm curious but the fanbase long killed any hype I maybe would've had


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

OMGIKGGOJGMGMOGOGOGMOG

IS THIS TRUE OMB IM LITERALLY SHAKING RN MOTHER 3 IS CXOMIN G TO mRICAAAAA YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
FINALUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## scotch (Feb 5, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> OMGIKGGOJGMGMOGOGOGMOG
> 
> IS THIS TRUE OMB IM LITERALLY SHAKING RN MOTHER 3 IS CXOMIN G TO mRICAAAAA YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> FINALUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



A PERSON WHO UNDERSTANDS HOW I FEEL OMG


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2016)

I love the Mother series and all but I just can't really get hype for a rumor that's probably never going to happen.


----------



## scotch (Feb 5, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I love the Mother series and all but I just can't really get hype for a rumor that's probably never going to happen.



actually, many gaming reporters have backed up this fact and have supplied evidence (see twitter as well as mynintendonews.com


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 5, 2016)

It's not "confirmed." It's word of mouth and rumors just like it always is with Mother 3, and whether the source is credible seems to be up to some debate from what I've seen. 

Is it possible that it might be releasing here soon, especially given the release of EarthBound and EarthBound Zero on the Wii U Virtual Console? Sure. Would it be nice to see considering we're approaching the tenth anniversary of Mother 3's release? Sure. 

I remain skeptical and won't believe it until we see it announced in a Nintendo Direct or something of the sort. We've been disappointed too many times before and I have no intention of getting my hopes up.

If it turns out to be true, it will be nice, but first we wait and see. I don't think I'll personally get excited whenever it comes out here, if it does, since it has been such a long time that I don't really care anymore. But I'll be glad that new people can finally experience it. 

I just kind of hope that localization leaves as much as possible intact, as there are some things that could end up modified to appeal more to a Western audience.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 5, 2016)

YASSSS


PEOPLE WILL BE ABLE TO PLAY IT

I CANT BECAUSE I HAVE NO WII U BUT STILL 

YASSS


----------



## scotch (Feb 5, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> YASSSS
> 
> 
> PEOPLE WILL BE ABLE TO PLAY IT
> ...



YES MORE FANS

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUILD THE FANBASE


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> psht they better release em on 3ds as well **** wii u :c



i might be getting a wii u :3


----------



## scotch (Feb 6, 2016)

hype bump


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 6, 2016)

SCREAMS IN EXCITEMENT FINALLY A NEW EARTHBOUND CRIES


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 6, 2016)

I really hope this is true I've always wanted to play mother 3 but could NEVER FIGURE OUT HOW TO DOWNLOAD THE ENGLISH TRANSLATION RIP


----------



## Isabella (Feb 6, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I really hope this is true I've always wanted to play mother 3 but could NEVER FIGURE OUT HOW TO DOWNLOAD THE ENGLISH TRANSLATION RIP



its rly easy also u can just straight up download it and it will already have the translation

i cried when i heard of this rumor in the library lmao


----------



## lars708 (Feb 9, 2016)

Rumor, i feel like everyone can make a rumor so i don't believe anything.


----------



## scotch (Feb 9, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Rumor, i feel like everyone can make a rumor so i don't believe anything.



k bye pls leave the thread thanks bye


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2016)

enders said:


> k bye pls leave the thread thanks bye


Can't a guy speak his opinion anymore? Just ignore it if it bothers you so much.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 9, 2016)

enders said:


> k bye pls leave the thread thanks bye



Sorry i didn't mean to ruin your hype or anything but i am just being realistic. Doesn't mean that the rumor can not be true though.


----------



## scotch (Feb 9, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Can't a guy speak his opinion anymore? Just ignore it if it bothers you so much.



it's a joke


----------



## Espionage (Feb 10, 2016)

*runs around* I need an adult for this!


----------



## Heyden (Feb 10, 2016)

Aali said:


> Or you can emulate it....like everyone and their grandma did



omg ur so hipster!1


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

doughssant said:


> omg ur so hipster!1



yes so hip


----------



## Tensu (Feb 10, 2016)

God bless you


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> God bless you



#pkblessed


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Feb 10, 2016)

I mean, there have been fan translations before, both physical and digital, so technically it's been out for a while.


----------

